# Isaac Carbon Sattelstütze 27.2 / 350mm KLASSE OPTIK !!!



## rescue diver (15. Juli 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180533476740&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## rescue diver (25. Juli 2010)

...und weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

